# Looking for a show line Sable in NE



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi all
I'm helping a friend find a SL breeder in the PA, NJ, MD, NY, VA. area, Looking for a sable.
Thanks for Any info. to pass along.


----------



## CeCe (Jun 1, 2011)

I don't know much about different lines but I'm pretty sure that showlines rarely or never come in Sable. The only showlines I've seen are Black/Red.


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

There are Showline Sables, they're just not as popular as the black and reds. 










I do not know showlines or I would try to help you out!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

If you mean west German show line, sables are not common, but not super rare. The Arlett line has a lot of sables and there is the famous VA Timo.

Is NC too far?
Kennel vom Agassiz - German Shepherd Dogs of Distinction
V1 Waiko vom Schaumbergerland - German Shepherd Dog


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

I know SL sables out there, there are just not too many of them.
Maybe 15 yrs ago there was one Jimmy had out CH. Windwalker Leroy Brown. Beautful boy.


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

Just E mailed her and to confirm and she's looking for a AM. Show line sable.


----------



## GrammaD (Jan 1, 2012)

males

hth


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

GrammaD Thanks I sent my friend your w site address.
Beautful dogs


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

If I were you I would contact Chris from Silbersee kennels in MD.


----------



## GrammaD (Jan 1, 2012)

gsdheeler said:


> GrammaD Thanks I sent my friend your w site address.
> Beautful dogs


It's not my website nor my dogs, but I agree they are beautiful  When I was doing my search/research I found out about them because they are connected with a breeder I looked at in OH.


----------



## horsegirl (Aug 11, 2010)

GrammaD said:


> males
> 
> hth


I have a sable son of Oscar, (marquis stealing the show) , nice medium sized with a ton of substance and very masculine head. Great mind !! , he now has his ch with limited showing .... Love the sables!!! Nice dog on that website!! wow .. I see a photo of Oscars owner showing this male as well. Liz is very selective with breeding.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Niko's breeder just had a litter of sables (they are all sold now) but she may have upcoming litters... She is in NY.

German Shepherds at Peakesbrook, AKC German Shepherd Puppies, New York German Shepherd Breeder, AKC German Shepherds for sale.


----------

